# Any experience with ARGC?



## Helen3 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello again,

Does anyone have any experience with ARGC in London, & the controversial Mr Taranissi? I understand they have consistently had the highest success rates for IVF for the over 40 age group?

Cheers


----------

